# Gmail update



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What the hell has happened to Gmail, it looks like an old windows three screen, big ugly fonts it is truly awful, I have tried to find a way to make it look like an adults page, but I've found nothing yet, and it's too new to have been hacked, so no videos or anything yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Think there are three views you can have. Default, Comfortable and Compact, I just chose Default. Looks ok. If you want to go back to the classic Gmail just hit the settings cog and go back to Gmail classic although like Youtube etc you will probably only be able to do that for so long. I hardly every use it to be honest but have about thirty accounts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Barry but I don't get that option, search I settings doesn't find it either.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Worked for me, Kev, just as Bazza described, when they imposed the new edition on me.

I hate the new YT as well. When I expand to full screen, after a few seconds it goes back to small screen and I have to expand again. It then stays full screen. Anyone else have that issue?

All this changey changey stuff puts me into harumph mode.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

YT is ok cept if you pause it pops up some crap to cover the bottom third of the screen, you know the bit where they put text instructions sometimes, they employ some real thick feckers in IT.

Can't the Gmail thing though Grrr


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you screen shot your gmail front page without showing everyone your emails about your membership of Big Boys weekly etc?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When you say settings, I'm going here.

Is that right, if so where next after settings opens?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No Kev, you need to click on the little symbol like a cog wheel a bit lower down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dumb fek, told ya I woz fik.

Sortid

Thanks guys.

Tuggs does IT


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Bazza taught me all I know!

Which is considerably less than he knows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in deep sh1t then if you're teaching me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christ! Give me strength!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey, watch it, you, at least I know how to repair stuff without using Velcro.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

3M Heavy duty dual lock strips ill have you know. My two Sparky's laughed at it yesterday when they were fitting two antennas for me on a job on a ceiling until I told them it was an asbestos roof and they couldn't drill into it.  They were so impressed they went off to order some! See, if there is an easy way of doing summut, ill find it. Not that I did any of the work of course anyway. I just pointed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hate change for changes sake and this smacks of that.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Unfortunately as most of our stuff goes into the cloud and we stop using programs stored on our computers we are at the mercy of the developers. At least before it was up to you if you installed the latest version of Office or Outlook for email etc. Ive just transferred / nearing the end of transferring my biggest client to Office 365 for business and its all changed since I last did it and its changing all the time. Its a nightmare to keep up with. The benefits are huge though but its not without its issues. Soon everything we do will be cloud based and our computers will go back to being dumb terminals like they were back in the olden days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All sounds a bit omnibus Barry, surely there must be an environmental impact in all this, it's well known that Googles servers alone use as much power as a large city, not to mention all the other large online concerns such as Microsoft, and Amazon, I've no idea how much the cloud servers use, but this will only increase our already massive footprint on the earth, and we will still need some means of utilising cloud storage at home and at work.

https://sf.curbed.com/2016/12/7/13875996/google-san-francisco-electricity-power


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Unfortunately as most of our stuff goes into the cloud and we stop using programs stored on our computers we are at the mercy of the developers. At least before it was up to you if you installed the latest version of Office or Outlook for email etc. Ive just transferred / nearing the end of transferring my biggest client to Office 365 for business and its all changed since I last did it and its changing all the time. Its a nightmare to keep up with. The benefits are huge though but its not without its issues. Soon everything we do will be cloud based and our computers will go back to being dumb terminals like they were back in the olden days.


Not me.!!!!!!
How often do you hear of some vast organisation being hacked and losing BILLIONS of 'secure' and sensitive data???
Stuff The Cloud.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually cloud computing should result in lowering your environmental foot print. I've just set up a client this morning in a remote area in the upper dales. They are scattered far and wide from the office. Now they have access to all their files, emails and shared server from anywhere in the world. No real need to drive day to the office.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> All sounds a bit omnibus Barry, surely there must be an environmental impact in all this, it's well known that Googles servers alone use as much power as a large city, not to mention all the other large online concerns such as Microsoft, and Amazon, I've no idea how much the cloud servers use, but this will only increase our already massive footprint on the earth, and we will still need some means of utilising cloud storage at home and at work.
> 
> https://sf.curbed.com/2016/12/7/13875996/google-san-francisco-electricity-power


They'll just go to the seabed Kev, it'll save energy.

https://news.microsoft.com/features...ould-provide-internet-connectivity-for-years/

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> They'll just go to the seabed Kev, it'll save energy.
> 
> https://news.microsoft.com/features...ould-provide-internet-connectivity-for-years/
> 
> Terry


Hmmm. Could be interesting when some poor sod is called out to change a hard drive or "turn it off and on again"  I got chased by a Bull this morning on an IT job, now ill have to fend off sharks. Stuff this! ICT is getting too dangerous.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why don't you just retire gracefully to a cottage in France and see if you can manage on a reduced UK state pension.
You can always supplement the income by selling at boots and cultivating old widows.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> They'll just go to the seabed Kev, it'll save energy.
> 
> https://news.microsoft.com/features...ould-provide-internet-connectivity-for-years/
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, that was a very interesting read, they certainly put enough anodes on it to keep it down there a good long time.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Hmmm. Could be interesting when some poor sod is called out to change a hard drive or "turn it off and on again"  I got chased by a Bull this morning on an IT job, now ill have to fend off sharks. Stuff this! ICT is getting too dangerous.


I suspect you looked a rather handsome figure to that bull. :grin2:

Considering your last encounter with a seal, don't even think about tendering for open sea work. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why don't you just retire gracefully to a cottage in France and see if you can manage on a reduced UK state pension.
> You can always supplement the income by selling at boots and cultivating old widows.:nerd:
> 
> Ray.


If I was going to "Cultivate" any French women I would prefer some of the 19 year old variety that sell the hot sausages on the lovely French markets. Im 52 Ray so a long way off a state pension. I could always buy a static and stick it in your Garden though. How does twenty quid a week sound?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

£20 a week, bliss.!!!!
Most of those 19 year old sausage sellers have three kids and a minder. Watchit..!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill want hook up for me twenty quid mind. Dont worry about the guitar. Ill buy some headphones.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually joking aside. Both Mrs D and I have said we would be quite happy living in a static. Would be nice to have one on some field somewhere in some quiet part of France and just become hermits although she quite fancies Flamborough Head!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Make sure you check the cost of the ground rent and how much the site owner wants when you sell it, and how old is the maximum age of van you can keep, it can be quite eye watering, and get nothing less than a proper park home


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Make sure you check the cost of the ground rent and how much the site owner wants when you sell it, and how old is the maximum age of van you can keep, it can be quite eye watering, and get nothing less than a proper park home


We went and had a look at some the other week on the site on the lighthouse road at Flamborough. £32K buys you quite a lot and a 20 year life span. They reckoned there wasnt a time limit. £3K a year.

I dont think we were serious about it but you never know.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So you don't want me to waste my time finding that cheap isolated gem then Barry.?

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Save the rest of us, Ray, and make it as isolated as possible!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No point at the moment Ray. I gather Totnes is nice though, I might try there. I know a bloke who has his own landing strip.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Totness is nearer but 10 x the prices.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah. This bloke will let me stay for free Im sure!


----------

